# Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen



## hotte50

Hier bitte alle nützlichen Links rund um die Prüfung in Niedersachsen abgeben.
Nützlich Links werde ich (Sailfisch, Moderator) - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!

Besten Dank an Hotte für die Threaderöffnung! #6  #6  #6


dann mache ich mal den Anfang für die wackeren Niedersachsen #6

http://www.lsfv-nds.net/html/pruefung.htm


hier noch ein kleiner Leitfaden für zukünftige Angler

http://www.vdsf.de/angeln/leitfaden.pdf

Weitere nützliche Links:

http://www.fangplatz.de/mod.php?mod=NisaExam&op=show_intro

http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/verband/pruefung.html


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Besten Dank!
So bekommen wir gleich eine gute Struktur in das Thema!


----------



## miniclip

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

http://www.fangplatz.de/mod.php?mod=NisaExam&op=show_intro

Hier kann man sehr gut für die Prüfung trainieren.


----------



## Dustin Goldbach

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

also ich hab noch mal ne frage !!! kann man auch von irgendwo die antworten vom neuen buch der fischerprüfung in niedersachen bekommen ???#6|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## kerstinS

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Moin, hat vielleicht einer von euch aktuelle Prüfungsfragen für den Angelschein in Niedersachsen,ich hab schon nächste Woche die Prüfung und noch keinen Schimmer.                   Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## fireline

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



kerstinS schrieb:


> Moin, hat vielleicht einer von euch aktuelle Prüfungsfragen für den Angelschein in Niedersachsen,ich hab schon nächste Woche die Prüfung und noch keinen Schimmer.                   Danke für Eure Hilfe



aktuelle fragen,des wärs doch #6,schau mal hier,musst a bisserl runterscrollen,dann kommen die fragen

mfg


----------



## Dorschjäger71

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

hi ich besitze den staatlichen Fischereischein und bin nach Niedersachsen gezogen und wollte meine abgabemarke bezahlen. aber in meiner gemeinde wissen die nichts davon! Sie sagen den brauche ich hier in Ostfriesland nicht!HÄ? ich komme aus hamburg! Was nun? Wäre nett wenn mir jemand klarheit verschafft! Gruß


----------



## PietPol

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hi @all

wer im Deister-Sünteltal wohnt und die Sportfischerprüfung ablegen möchte hat hier die Gelegenheit...


----------



## PietPol

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Dorschjäger71 schrieb:


> hi ich besitze den staatlichen Fischereischein und bin nach Niedersachsen gezogen und wollte meine abgabemarke bezahlen. aber in meiner gemeinde wissen die nichts davon! Sie sagen den brauche ich hier in Ostfriesland nicht!HÄ? ich komme aus hamburg! Was nun? Wäre nett wenn mir jemand klarheit verschafft! Gruß



Hi Dorschjäger,

was meinst Du mit staatlichem Fischereischein ?? Den blauen Bundesfischereischein ?? der ist in Niedersachsen lebenslang gültig (noch) und braucht nicht extra verlängert zu werden....

Marken für den z.B. VDSF bekommst Du nur in einen (grünen) Sportfischerpass, den aber nur die Vereine ausstellen. Da die Gemeinde tatsächlich nix mit am Hut...


----------



## Dorschjäger71

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Ich habe den Staatlichen Fischereischein für den ich ne Prüfung ablegen mußte und den ich in Hamburg oder Schleswig/Hol. oder auch in Meck./Pomm. jährlich mit einer abgabemarke bezahlen muß. Der berechtigt mich dann eine Gewässerkarte zuerwerben. Und er ist Lebenslang gültig! Ich habe mich nochmal erkundigt und mit diesem schein darf ich hier angeln.(zb Nordsee) für die einzelnen Gewässer muß ich aber wie überall nee karte kaufen!


----------



## Holtenser

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo 

Zum Angeln in Niedersachsen ist lediglich der Nachweis über die abgelegte Sportfischerprüfung (Sportfischerpass) nötig.
Der Fischereischein wird in NDS auf Lebenszeit erteit.
Daraus ergibt sich das du hier keine Abgabemarke lösen kannst weil es sie einfach nicht gibt. Frag doch mal nach ob du mit Wohnsitz NDS den lebenslangen bekommen kannnst dan sparst Du eine menge.

Gruss

Oliver


----------



## knutemann

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Holtenser schrieb:


> Frag doch mal nach ob du mit Wohnsitz NDS den lebenslangen bekommen kannnst dan sparst Du eine menge.


Genau den bekommt er bei seinem zuständigen Ordnungsamt#6


----------



## Holtenser

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



kerstinS schrieb:


> Moin, hat vielleicht einer von euch aktuelle Prüfungsfragen für den Angelschein in Niedersachsen,ich hab schon nächste Woche die Prüfung und noch keinen Schimmer. Danke für Eure Hilfe


 
Hi

Achtung ab ersten dritten gelten neue Fragen, verlasst euch also nicht allzu sehr auf Fragen im Netz usw.. 


Gruss

Oliver


----------



## Dorschjäger71

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Danke leute! Werde ihn gleich umtauschen.


----------



## Mega

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Holtenser schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Achtung ab ersten dritten gelten neue Fragen, verlasst euch also nicht allzu sehr auf Fragen im Netz usw..
> 
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Oliver


Hallo erstmal 
Habe mit Hilfe der Online Fragebögen vom Fangplatz Heute mein Schein bestanden!!:vikie Fragen sind bis auf 5-6 neue noch Aktuelle, also kann man die noch sehr gut nehmen.
Gruß
Mega


----------



## Scherny

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

danke für die links, auch ich bin neu und werde meine prüfung noch machen  wollte aber erst noch ein wenig lesen und mich schlau machen denn eigendlich habe ich nicht viel ahnung was in den prüfungen alles so vorkommt usw

ich habe ja nun ein jahr zeit die prüfung abzulegen von daher is noch genug zeit um zu lernen


----------



## flori66

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Ich frag hier einfach mal für einen Bekannten:
Auf dem Informationszettelo steht, dass nur derjenige prüfungsberechtigt ist, der nachweislich die Gebühr bezahlt hat.

Welchen Nachweis soll man dort vorlegen? Ich nehme nicht an, dass man einen Kopntoauszug vorlegen muss, da dieser ja nunmal privat ist und nicht hinz und kunz gezeigt werden sollte. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand kürzlich die Prüfung gemacht und weiß welche Bescheinigung die sehen wollen.


----------



## Martin242

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo Gemeine,

ich stelle mich mal kurz vor,
mein Name ist Martin, ich bin 35 Jahre und würde gerne meinen Angeschein / Lehrgang machen.
Ich habe mich im Netz etwas Fachkundig gemacht und auf Fangplatz.de die Fragen etliche male durchgekaut, und auch schon alle 60 mit 0 Fehlern erledigt.
Die eigentliche Frage ist ob jemand von euch weis ob in der nächsten Zeit irgendwo ein Lehrgang in oder um Hannover stattfindet.
Den nächsten Termin den ich bei den ansäßigen Vereinen gefunden haben ist Frühjahr 2009 womit die jetzige Saison wohl gegessen wäre.
Danke in voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## schrauber78

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo Martin,
erstmal herzlich Willkommen an Board.
Leider wird in Hannover und Umgebung nur einmal pro Jahr eine Prüfung angeboten und die ist, wie du schon gefunden hast, im Frühjahr.


----------



## Martin242

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Ich habe gerade noch ein bischen gegoggelt, der SAV beitet ab 19 Oktober was an, hilft dann wohl nix. Trozdem danke.


----------



## PietPol

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hi,
auch von mir ein :lliches Willkommen....


der Fischereiverein Hannover bietet noch einen ab 28.08. an.

Die Teilnahme ist auch für Nicht Mitglieder möglich.

Aber bei den meisten Vereinen kannst Du doch eh erstmal ein Jahr lang an den (vereinseigenen) Teichen fischen ohne die Prüfung abgelegt zu haben....


----------



## schrauber78

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



PietPol schrieb:


> Hi,
> auch von mir ein :lliches Willkommen....
> 
> 
> der Fischereiverein Hannover bietet noch einen ab 28.08. an.
> 
> Die Teilnahme ist auch für Nicht Mitglieder möglich.
> 
> Aber bei den meisten Vereinen kannst Du doch eh erstmal ein Jahr lang an den (vereinseigenen) Teichen fischen ohne die Prüfung abgelegt zu haben....


 
Der Kurs ist ja sogar noch recht zeitnah. wenn da noch Plätze frei sein sollte, dann könnte man noch einige gute Herbstfische fangen


----------



## Martin242

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Ha, ich werd affig, die Geschäftsstelle ist Luftlienie 250 Meter von meinem Laden auf der Hildesheimer Str 
Ich dakel morgen rüber und melde mich an.

Es wird dort tatsächlich gewährt an den Gewässern zu angeln ohne Schein ! Ich muss aber innerhalb 12 Monaten die Prüfung ablegen, das ist natürlich perfekt für mich.

Noch mal danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## PietPol

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hi @all

es gibt einen neuen Kurs zur Vorbereitung auf die Sportfischerprüfung in Sülbeck bei Stadthagen.

Zitat aus dem Wochenblatt-Artikel:
_Alle interssierten Angelfischer treffen sich am Dienstag, dem 2. September um 17:30 in der Gaststätte"Hexenhaus" auf dem Sportplatzgelände in Sülbeck...._
_....Informationen und auch Anmeldungen erteilt Wilfried Wehrmann unter 05721/4523_

Viel Spass dabei...


----------



## rallye-vid

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo und danke für die Links! #6

Habe vor 15 Jahren aufgehört zu angeln und bin jetzt, mit knapp 30, wieder dabei.

In 3 Tagen fängt mein Lehrgang an und ich habe einiges nach zu holen 

Grüße aus Osnabrück,
Karl


----------



## borland

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

nabend,

nur mal so, falls es jemanden interessiert.
in niedersachsen besteht kein zwang an dem vorbereitungskurs für die fischerprüfung teilzunehmen.

es reicht völlig aus nur die (recht simple) prüfung zu machen.

gruß

b.


----------



## McClane

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo habe mal ne frage:
Ich habe 2003 meinen Angelschein gemacht und damals war es so das bei den fragen von A,B und C nur eine richtig war und nich so wie beim Führerschein das mehrere richtig sein konnten hat es sich in den letzten Jahren geändert???

Wäre schön wenn ihr mir antworten könntet weil mein kleiner Bruder auch ab nächsten Jahr damit anfangen möchte.

Ps: habe den Schein in Delmenhorst also Niedersachsen gemacht.

MFG McClane


----------



## schrauber78

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

schick mal an ralley-vid eine PM. er kann es dir bestimmt sagen


----------



## ad1965

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo zusammen,  am Samstag werde ich in Niedersachsen meine Prüfung machen.   Im Vorbereitungskurs haben wir die Prüfungsordnung und die aktuellen Fragen aus den 5 Gebieten erhalten. Gelernt habe ich bisher hauptsächlich mit fangplatz.de. Nun habe ich aber festgestellt, dass die Fragen teilweise anders sind.   Leider kann man auf fangplatz.de nicht alle Fragen auf einmal auflisten, sondern immer nur nach Zufalls-/Karteikartensystem abarbeiten. Es fällt mir somit schwer zu überprüfen, wie groß die Unterschiede sind.  Weiß da jemand weiter?  Vielen Dank im Voraus!  Axel


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

ich habe mal ne frage zur prüfung in niedersachen:ist in der prüfung auch das werfen praktischer weise ein bestandteil da es jaauch in den lehrgang mit drin ist???und was muss man erfüllen wenn es enthalten ist in diesemgebiet???


----------



## borland

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ich habe mal ne frage zur prüfung in niedersachen:ist in der prüfung auch das werfen praktischer weise ein bestandteil da es jaauch in den lehrgang mit drin ist???und was muss man erfüllen wenn es enthalten ist in diesemgebiet???




hmmm versteh zwar deine frage nicht ganz, da du recht gewöhnungsbedürftig schreibst ...

aber:
es gibt 2 fischereiverbände in niedersachsen bei denen du die prüfung ablegen kannst. beide haben einen praktischen prüfungsteil. 

bei dem einen musst du werfen (zielwurf auf die ahrendbergscheibe sowie einen 25 m weitwurf) bei dem anderen musst du einfachste fragen beantworten (es liegen 3 zusammengebaute ruten auf dem tisch. frage : mit welcher angelst du auf zander und warum ...)

also wirklich alles sehr sehr einfach.
ich habe mich nur zur prüfung angemeldet, keinen kurs besucht und nur bei fangplatz.de ein wenig geübt.

gruß

b.


----------



## Zanderlui

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



borland schrieb:


> hmmm versteh zwar deine frage nicht ganz, da du recht gewöhnungsbedürftig schreibst ...
> 
> aber:
> es gibt 2 fischereiverbände in niedersachsen bei denen du die prüfung ablegen kannst. beide haben einen praktischen prüfungsteil.
> 
> bei dem einen musst du werfen (zielwurf auf die ahrendbergscheibe sowie einen 25 m weitwurf) bei dem anderen musst du einfachste fragen beantworten (es liegen 3 zusammengebaute ruten auf dem tisch. frage : mit welcher angelst du auf zander und warum ...)
> 
> also wirklich alles sehr sehr einfach.
> ich habe mich nur zur prüfung angemeldet, keinen kurs besucht und nur bei fangplatz.de ein wenig geübt.
> 
> gruß
> 
> b.


 
wie geht das denn???ich habe da nachgefragt undda wurde mir gesagt man kann nur mit an der prüfung teilnehmen wenn man auch den lehrgang mitgemacht hat???
wenn es anders ist kann man sich das geld ja sparen und kann ich das denn noch wieder rückgängig machen???also mich wieder abmelden?


----------



## borland

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

weis ja nicht wo du nachgefragt hast, aber beim lfv weser ems z.b. kann es nicht gewesen sein ...

hier mal die prüfungsordnung, relevant für selbstausbilder ist 3.4 :

http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/documents/pruefungsordnung.pdf


wie immer im leben ist es auch hier. wenn man etwas will, sollte man sich erst mit den dingen auseinandersetzen. dann klappt´s auch mit der fischerprüfung ;-)

viel spass bei lesen ... 


gruß

b.


----------



## jarbas1958

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo.

Ich habe mich entschieden und möchte endlich in D angeln dürfen.
Dazu braucht man ja den "Angelschein". 
Bin inzwischen so schlau, dass den eigentlich nicht gibt.
Man braucht ja. Fischerprüfung->Fischereischein und schliesslich den Fischereierlaubnisschein.
Es gibt in unserem kleinen niedersächsichen Ort zwar einen Angelverein, der auf diese Prüfung schult.
Leider konnte ich bis heute aus beruflichen Gründen an diesen Schulungen nicht teilnehmen.
Brauche ich als Niedersachse anscheinend auch nicht.

Will mich jetzt selbst auf die Prüfung vorbereiten.

Tipps dazu werde ich mir zu späterem Zeitpunkt noch zusammensuchen oder gar erfragen.


Wann und wo finden in Niedersachsen, diese Fischerprüfungen statt????

Habe schon ein wenig gesucht, u. a. schon auf der site von LSFV Niedersachsen.
Bin aber nicht fündig geworden. #c

Grüße
Jarbas


----------



## c.peschke

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

@jarbas1958 und konntest Du dich auf die Prüfung vorbereiten? Hast Du diese vielleicht schon abgelegt?

Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Laurin13

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

HI
Ich bin 13 kan die ich die Prüfung schon machen??
das ich den schein den mit 14 beckomme??


----------



## wol_ti

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hier gibts die Aktuellen Prüfungsfragen für NDS als Online-Test, schön getrennt nach Fachbereichen mit einer kleinen Auswertung

http://www.sfv-westoverledingen.de

http://www.sfv-westoverledingen.de


----------



## Sytec

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo, ich und ein bekannter wollten eigtl. Zeitnah unsere Fischerprüfung machen, da immer am Forellenpuff angeln auf dauer etwas sehr eintönig is und wie wir vor wenigen tagen erfahren haben es auch nicht so ganz legal ist.|rolleyes

Meine Frage ist ob im Raum Osnabrück noch Lehrgänge/Prüfungen in den nächsten Wochen angeboten werden, habe so nur bei der NWA und einigen kleineren Vereinen in erfahrung gebracht das erst im september die kurse losgehen, dabei wollen wir doch gerne noch diesen sommer nutzen #t

würde mich freuen, wenn jemand ein paar infos hat...

gruß


----------



## Sytec

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

puush |wavey:

weiss jemand wenigstens wo man sich danach erkundigen kann, irgendwie is das alles sehr komplex ^^


----------



## Knolly

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

hallo 
da müst ihr euch leider noch gedulden bis september.
mein schwager ist auch schon ganz wuschig deswegen.

müsst wohl solange zum puff fahren


----------



## Sytec

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

hmm ok schade, aber des hab ich mir schon gedacht... danke für die info!


----------



## Harley01

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

moin sagmal wo bekomme ich die prüfungs fragen herr? oder wo kann ich sie mir aus netz siehe?:m


----------



## knutemann

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Erstmal|welcome:
Schau mal bitte fünf Posts über deinem. Dort ist ein Link, der dir weiterhelfen sollte.


----------



## Harley01

*AW: Fischerprüfung*

ich habe da eine frage an euch kann mann die angelprüfung auch online machen wenn ja wo muss ich mich anmelden hat da jemand ein tip?:vik:


----------



## Harley01

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

danke für den tip


----------



## Harley01

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

könnt ihr mir sagen was die prüfungen kosten?


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

hallo zusammen,
ich habe nächste woche meine prüfung und habe gerade das buüchlein des landessportfischereiverbandes niedersachsen bekommen und vielleicht kann mir einer diese frage beantworten (habe ich beim üben z.b. bei fangplatz noch nicht gehabt)

Welche Ruten werden zum feinen Grundfischen auf Cypriniden eingesetzt?
- Feeder- und Winkelpickerruten
- Kopfruten
- Matchruten

Kann mir einer die richtige antwort sagen???

lieben dank


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

also ich hab 130 euro bezahlt


----------



## carni68

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich habe nächste woche meine prüfung und habe gerade das buüchlein des landessportfischereiverbandes niedersachsen bekommen und vielleicht kann mir einer diese frage beantworten (habe ich beim üben z.b. bei fangplatz noch nicht gehabt)
> 
> Welche Ruten werden zum feinen Grundfischen auf Cypriniden eingesetzt?
> - Feeder- und Winkelpickerruten
> - Kopfruten
> - Matchruten
> 
> Kann mir einer die richtige antwort sagen???
> 
> lieben dank


Feeder-u. Winkelpicker


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



carni68 schrieb:


> Feeder-u. Winkelpicker


dankeschön carni68


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

hallihallo,

heute ist der tag meiner prüfung und ich habe noch drei fragen, die ich nicht beantwortet bekomme. kann mir jemand helfen???? 

1. Wie unterscheidet sich der Lachs von der Regenbogenforelle?
- Der Lachs ist rotgetupft
- Der Lachs hat x-förmige schwarze Flecken vorwiegend oberhalb der Seitenlinie
- Die Schwanzflosse des Lachses hat schwarze Tupfen

2. Welche gesetzlichen Vorschriften gelten für die Fischerei auf deutschen Angelkuttern?
- Keine
- Das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz
- Das Tierschutzrecht des Landes, in dessen Hoheitsgewässern gefischt wird

3. Welche Behörde ist in Niedersachsen für die Fischgesundheitsführsorge zuständig?
- Der Landkreis
- Das Niedersächsische Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit
- Das Ordnungsamt der kreisfreien Stadt

Hoffe auf schnellsmögliche Antworten, Daaaaanke


----------



## carni68

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Also, wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, ist bei allen Fragen b) die richtige Antwort. Lass mich aber gerne korrigieren.


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

ok, dann ist damit meine vermutung bestätigt. #6


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> dankeschön carni68


 

lieber carni68, herzlichen dank für deine gesammelte hilfe, ich habe bestanden und drei der fragen, bei denen du mir geholfen hast, waren auch noch tatsächlich in meinem bogen #6

danke, danke

l.g. inka|wavey:


----------



## Rocky-Dog

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo, ich komme aus 31634 Steimbke und da unser Angelverein in Nienburg/Weser erst wieder im nächsten jahr ein Fischereilehrgang anbietet, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand vielleicht weiß wo ich in nächster zeit oder dieses jahr noch einen fischereischein machen?

MfG Marcel


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Rocky-Dog schrieb:


> Hallo, ich komme aus 31634 Steimbke und da unser Angelverein in Nienburg/Weser erst wieder im nächsten jahr ein Fischereilehrgang anbietet, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand vielleicht weiß wo ich in nächster zeit oder dieses jahr noch einen fischereischein machen?
> 
> MfG Marcel


 

hallo marcel,

in göttingen gibt es immer im herbst noch einen kurs, ist aber sicher etwas weit weg, allerdings reicht es auch, wenn du dich anmeldest, selber lernst und dann nur zu den prüfungen erscheinst.


l.g.

inka


----------



## Rocky-Dog

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

danke inka

und wie würde das dann funktionieren?  

aber gibt es nicht irgenwelche zentral stationen die die ganzen lehrgänge aufeglistet haben und die man mal ansprechen könnte? denn göttingen ist ja doch etwas weit weg ^^


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

also, daß die ganzen kurse irgendwo aufgelistet sin, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, weil die ja eigentlich immer von den entsprechenden angevereinen angeboten werden.


----------



## Jeens

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo,
ich komme aus Papenburg und wollte auch gerne jetzt meinen Fischerschein machen und dann auch einem Verein in der Umgebung beitreten. Jetzt habe ich gehört das ich die letzte Prüfung knapp verpasst habe und die nächste erst im April nächsten Jahres statt findet. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit den Fischerschein vom Verein aus zu machen oder das man schon den Verein beitreten kann sodass man schon mit denen am Vereinsgewässer oder wo anders angeln kann? Vielleicht kommt ja jemand aus der Umgebung und könnte mir weiterhelfen denn ich kann das Angeln kaum erwarten. Ihr könnt mir auch eine E-Mail schreiben. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Gruß Jens


----------



## Rocky-Dog

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

nunja das war ja bei mir ebenfalls und mein verein da ist der nächste lehrgang auch wieder im frühjahr 2010 und ich habe einen begleitsangelschein, also ich kann mit einer friedfischrute angeln, allerdings muss damit ich angeln darf ein 18 jähriger der in dem angelnferein ist immer dabei sein, da du ja noch nicht das recht zum töten hast. das ist bei uns zumindest die einzige möglichkeit, ohne die fischereiprüfung abgelegt zu haben, zu angeln.


----------



## KaLeu

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo,

kan mir jemand sagen, wo man die Prüfbögen bekommt? Ich habe schon alles abgegoogelt, leider ohne Erfolg.


MfG


KaLeu


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

moin,


bei www.fangplatz.de, kannst du online üben #h


----------



## carni68

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> lieber carni68, herzlichen dank für deine gesammelte hilfe, ich habe bestanden und drei der fragen, bei denen du mir geholfen hast, waren auch noch tatsächlich in meinem bogen #6
> 
> danke, danke
> 
> l.g. inka|wavey:



Dann mal noch herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich und viele dicke Fische#v


----------



## carni68

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Jeens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich komme aus Papenburg und wollte auch gerne jetzt meinen Fischerschein machen und dann auch einem Verein in der Umgebung beitreten. Jetzt habe ich gehört das ich die letzte Prüfung knapp verpasst habe und die nächste erst im April nächsten Jahres statt findet. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit den Fischerschein vom Verein aus zu machen oder das man schon den Verein beitreten kann sodass man schon mit denen am Vereinsgewässer oder wo anders angeln kann? Vielleicht kommt ja jemand aus der Umgebung und könnte mir weiterhelfen denn ich kann das Angeln kaum erwarten. Ihr könnt mir auch eine E-Mail schreiben. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
> Gruß Jens



Als Papenburger schau mal hier
http://www.bornhalm-anglerausbildung.de/frameset05.html


----------



## Rocky-Dog

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo Jungs, 
ich hab mal eine fragen und zwar, kann ich mich auch so auf die Fischerprüfung vorbereiten und dann nur zur prüfung zu gehen denn die termine sind etwas blöd, da ich das beruflich schlecht schaffe. komme aus 31634 Steimbke und die nächsten prüfung im Nienburgerverein sind erst 2010 und ich habe [FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]Angler-Club Berenbostel 1962 e.V. gesehen das die im oktober einen lehrgang beginnen doch ich schaffe es nicht dort immer hin zu fahren da ich noch keine 18 bin und daher kein autoführerschein habe. 

also kann ich mich selbst auf die prüfung vorbereiten und dann NUR die Prüfung dort machen?

MfG
Rocky-Dog
[/FONT]


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

ahoi,

also in göttingen kannst du das machen, dich anmelden, bezahlen, selber lernen und üben und dann nur zu den prüfungen erscheinen. mußt du mal da nachfragen, wo du vorhast deine prüfungen zu machen, ob das möglich ist. denke, das ist von verein zu verein unterschiedlich!

cu und viel glück.

...ich hab das auch so gemacht!!!! und bestanden :vik:


----------



## Rocky-Dog

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Stimmt, da hattest du glaube ich mir schonmal von geschrieben. ja ich habe auch grad mal bei einem Verein der etwas in der Nähe liegt angefragt und mal abwarten was die antworten


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Rocky-Dog schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hattest du glaube ich mir schonmal von geschrieben. ja ich habe auch grad mal bei einem Verein der etwas in der Nähe liegt angefragt und mal abwarten was die antworten


 

dann wünsch ich dir viel glück, das sie das auch so "unkompliziert" handhaben wie hier bei mir!!! "toitoitoi"

sag aber mal bescheid, interessiert mich schon was passiert. hätte auch noch ne lern cd. wenn du interressiert bist....

l.g. inka


----------



## Rocky-Dog

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

ja da hätte ich schon intreresse dann dran. was willst du denn für die CD  haben?


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

schick dir mal was über icq!!!


----------



## Rocky-Dog

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

okay das kannst du machen, falls du meine nummer nicht hast 191315985


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

hab dir schon geschrieben über icq!!!


----------



## Ronzo

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hi!
Bin neuerdings selber auf die idee gekommen einen angelschein zu machen, habe aber selber so gut wie überhaupt keine erfahrung, mein freundeskreis hat größtenteils fische nur in stäbchenform auf ihrem teller gesehen...
@champagnermädchen: Lust noch weitere männer glücklich zu machen? würd mich riesig freuen, wenn du mir informationen zu der cd geben könntest...außerdem, wo hast du die prüfung denn gemacht? man muss tatsächlich keinen lehrgang besuchen? keine theoretischen und praktischen vorbereitungen? oder versteh ich grad nur bahnhof?

Besten Dank und bis dann
Thomas


----------



## borland

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

wenn dir das angeln nicht ganz fremd ist, du also mit den begriffen spinner, wobbler, hakenlöser,pose/schwimmer, vorfach etc. etwas anfangen kannst, reicht das üben über fangplatz.de völlig aus.

wenn nicht, kauf dir das buch "fischerprüfung leicht gemacht" und üb bei fangplatz.

wenn du dich dann "fit fühlst" kannst du dich in niedersachsen als "selbstausbilder" über deinen fischereiverband zur prüfung anmelden.

kurs brauchst du nicht belegen.falls du aber gar keinen plan hast (und dich trotz buch und fangplatz nicht sicher fühlen solltest) kannst du den kurs für die paar euro besuchen ...

allerdings lernst du dort nicht das fischen, sondern die prüfung zu bestehen.

das kann man sich aus meiner sicht ersparen, indem man sich "selbstausbildet". ich habe das so gemacht, ar kein problem.
allerdings musste ich 100km bis zum prüfungsort (meppen) fahren.
den weg dorthin haben mein kumpel und ich genutzt, um per notebook und umts noch einmal die frage bei fangplatz durchzugehen ;-) 

war aber alles wirklich easy, wir haben beide locker bestanden ...

wir haben uns über http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/ zur sportfischerprüfung als selbstausbilder angemeldet.


gruß

b.

ps: wenn du den thread komplett durchgelesen hättest, wüsstets du das schon alles ... bist wohl ein wenig faul ? ;-)


----------



## Sinanga

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo 
KEnnt jemand die fragern von NIE 2009


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

hallo sinanga,

auf www.fangplatz.de sind alle fragen die du brauchst. ist eine super übungsseite.

viel erfolg


----------



## Sinanga

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo


Danke sind das die richtigen die auch in den Prüfungen kommen ?


----------



## Sinanga

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo

Kennt Jemand die Originalen Prüfungsfragen von Niedersaschrn 2009??


----------



## carni68

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Sinanga schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kennt Jemand die Originalen Prüfungsfragen von Niedersaschrn 2009??



Du kannst Champagnermädchen ruhig glauben. Ich kann Dir ebenfalls bestätigen, dass es bei Fangplatz die originalen Prüfungsfragen sind. Außerdem müsstest Du auch bei der Anmeldung zum Kurs, bzw. Prüfung ein Heftchen mit allen Fragen bekommen.


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Sinanga schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kennt Jemand die Originalen Prüfungsfragen von Niedersaschrn 2009??


 

hi,

wie ich dir bereits geschrieben habe und der nette carni auch bestätigt hat, SIND das die ORIGINALEN prüfungsfragen. 
ich habe ausschließlich bei fangnetz gelernt. 

das grüne heft, welches man 2 wochen vor der prüfung bekommt, beinhaltet genau diese fragen, allerdings ohne antworten!!! 

l.g.

inka


----------



## ssgt.danger

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



miniclip schrieb:


> http://www.fangplatz.de/mod.php?mod=NisaExam&op=show_intro
> 
> Hier kann man sehr gut für die Prüfung trainieren.



Ja das stimmt aber VORSICHT einige Fragen haben falsche Antworten die nicht mit den Antworten aus dem Prüfungsheft überein stimmen|kopfkrat, ansonsten hat es mir auch sehr geholfen ! Hab heute bestanden !#6


----------



## leif88

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

habe auch vor einer woche bestabdeb mit fangplatz.de eine frage stimmt aber bicht überein nähmlich die mit der leber


----------



## snow

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich möchte nun doch endlich mal die Fischerprüfung machen...mit meinen 31 Lenzen ^^ . Allerdins sollte es relativ schnell gehen wenns möglich ist. Ich habe wenig Zeit durch meinen Beruf , Schichtarbeit und bin auch noch vor Kurzem Vater einer schnuckeligen Tochter geworden . Kann mir bitte jmd sagen wie ich die Prüfung am unkompliziertesten machen kann? Ich angel schon mein ganzes Leben aber die ein oder andere Frage weiss ich sicher nicht. Hatte schon gelesen auf www.fangplatz.de kann man sich gut vorbereiten?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für eure Mühen und Antworten.

MfG snow


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



snow schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich möchte nun doch endlich mal die Fischerprüfung machen...mit meinen 31 Lenzen ^^ . Allerdins sollte es relativ schnell gehen wenns möglich ist. Ich habe wenig Zeit durch meinen Beruf , Schichtarbeit und bin auch noch vor Kurzem Vater einer schnuckeligen Tochter geworden . Kann mir bitte jmd sagen wie ich die Prüfung am unkompliziertesten machen kann? Ich angel schon mein ganzes Leben aber die ein oder andere Frage weiss ich sicher nicht. Hatte schon gelesen auf www.fangplatz.de kann man sich gut vorbereiten?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Vorraus für eure Mühen und Antworten.
> 
> MfG snow


 
hallo,

wie ich ja schon des öfteren geschrieben habe geht das auch als berufstätige/r super!

ich habe mich beim kurs angemeldet, bin übrigens 37 Jahre alt (schluck).

habe nur mit dem buch und auf fangplatz gelernt und bin dann zu den prüfungen gegenagen.

l.g. inka  |wavey:


----------



## snow

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.  Weisst du zufällig eine Anlaufstelle weiter im Norden? Da ich bei Hamburg wohne (aber noch in Niedersachsen). 
Und wie läuft das dann mit dem praktischen Teil ab? Den gibt es ja auch noch oder?!

MfG


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

ich kenne mich nur in niedersachsen aus!


----------



## mkraus81

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



snow schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.  Weisst du zufällig eine Anlaufstelle weiter im Norden? Da ich bei Hamburg wohne (aber noch in Niedersachsen).
> Und wie läuft das dann mit dem praktischen Teil ab? Den gibt es ja auch noch oder?!
> 
> MfG


 
Also ich habe meinen Schein bei Belle´s Angelschule in Rostock gemacht...
2 Tage Kurs und Montags Prüfung...


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

wow, das ist schnell.

beide prüfungen nach 2 tagen???


----------



## snow

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Wie war das bei dir mit dem praktischen Teil? Macht man den dann auch gleich? Sollte ja eigentlich easy sein wenn man schon mehrjährige Angelerfahrung hat,aber wer weiss was sie sich da ausgedacht haben 

ps. ich wohne ja auch in niedersachsen aber so klein ist NS auch wieder net ^^


----------



## snow

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Danke mkraus81 aber ich denke es ist wohl besser wenn ich ihn in dem Land mache wo ich wohne oder? oder ist das schnuppe?

MfG


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

also ich hatte eine woche zwischen den beiden prüfungen, nich an ein und demselben tag.


----------



## mkraus81

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> wow, das ist schnell.
> 
> beide prüfungen nach 2 tagen???


 
in Meck-Pomm gibt es keinen praktischen Teil....


----------



## mkraus81

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



snow schrieb:


> Danke mkraus81 aber ich denke es ist wohl besser wenn ich ihn in dem Land mache wo ich wohne oder? oder ist das schnuppe?
> 
> MfG


 
ich wohne auch in Niedersachsen...
in Niedersachsen wird die Prüfung anerkannt...


----------



## ObiWahn81

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Jepp, die Prüfung wird von der Behörde anerkannt. Allerdings sind die Vereine in Niedersachsen aufgerufen wurden Neuanmeldungen mit Hauptwohnsitz in Niedersachsen und bestandener Prüfung aus Meck.Pom. NICHT aufzunehmen.

Ich selbst habe, als Niedersachse, meine Prüfung in Wismar abgelegt. Als ich dann mit vollständigen Papieren (den Schein bekommt man ja...) bei meinem hiesigen Angelverein vorstellig wurde, offenbarte man mir oben genannte Weisheit. Im Endeffekt hatte ich Glück einen sehr liberalen Vorstand anzutreffen um nun unsere Gewässer nutzen zu können. Dennoch kann es durchaus passieren das man als Vereinsmitglied abgelehnt wird wenn man die Prüfung in anderen Bundesländern abgelegt hat, sollte man zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon mit Hauptwohnsitz in Niedersachsen gemeldet sein.


----------



## snow

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Was ist denn das wieder für ein Quatsch. Deutscher Bürokratenmüll mal wieder^^ wenn einem das zeitlich und vom Termin besser passt geht man natürlich woanders hin oder? Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung. Naja was solls. Wie war das bei dir mkraus81? Keine Probleme? Und lerntechnisch ging das auch gut in 2 Tagen? War grad mal bei denen auf der Seite.Da sind nur 2009 Termine  noch nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## mkraus81

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

will in keinen Angelverein (da ich nicht weiss ob ich beruflich in einem halben jahr noch hier wohne)...

kurs geht von morgens von 10-18 Uhr...
und man muss dann natürlich am Abend noch nacharbeiten....
und dann packt man das! man darf es halt nur nicht zu locker nehmen...

hier stehen die Termine für 2010

http://www.angelninrostock.de/index.php?page=91


----------



## KaLeu

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo, 

hat Jemand Erfahrung mit Kulanz in der Praxis??

manchmal hat man draußen ja Sch-Wetter oder starken Seitenwind oder, oder, oder...

30 Punkte hören sich erstmal leicht an, aber bei widrigen Bedingungen könnte man schon mal die A-Karte ziehen...


MfG


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

n'abend,

wenn das wetter so schlecht sein sollte, findet hier die prüfung in einer halle statt!


----------



## KaLeu

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo,

schön wär's!

Bei uns aber leider draussen und bei  j e d e m  Wetter...

MfG


----------



## snow

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hi zusammen. So nach vielen emails und herumfragen bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen es hier in der Umgebung zu machen. Fischerprüfung in anderen Bundesländern wird nur anerkannt wenn sich dort der Hauptwohnsitz befindet. Nu habe ich einen Verein gefunden,wo es reicht wenn ich 1-2 Mal vor Ort erscheine. Das sollte ich hinbekommen . Danke für eure Antworten und Bemühungen.

MfG snow


----------



## Gondoschir

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hier gibt es nun alle aktuellen Fragen und Antworten zur Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen:

http://www.starlackierer.de/fischerpruefung/fischerpruefung.htm


----------



## Donald777

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Ist das auch alles RICHTIG, wer hat das verfasst?|kopfkrat
``starlackierer.....``
Nicht das ich das lerne und dann stimmt das nicht.

Besten dank für die ANTWORTEN#h


----------



## Gondoschir

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Das habe ich selbst verfasst. 
Den größten Teil der Fragen findet man auch nach wie vor auf fangplatz.de
Nur ist die Seite eben nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand.
Beim fangplatz wirst Dz z.B. gefragt:
"Wie ist das Pflugscharbein beim Huchen bezahnt?"
Antwort: Eine Querreihe auf der Platte.
In der NDS Prüfung wird allerdings gefragt:
"Wie ist das Pflugscharbein beim Lachs bezahnt?"
Unter den Antworten findet man natürlich auch die Querreihe auf der Platte, was 100% falsch wäre. Beim Lachs wäre die richtige Antwort:
Eine Längsreihe auf dem Stiel.
Man sieht also, dass es manchmal recht verwirrend sein kann, wenn ähnliche Fragen zum Lerninhalt gehören und diese dann bei der Prüfung falsch beantwortet werden.
Wer ausschließlich auf fangplatz.de lernt, wird bei der Frage "Welcher Fisch wird als Smolt bezeichnet" ins grübeln kommen, weil es diese Frage bei fangplatz.de nicht gibt.
Bei fangplatz.de wird auch gefragt, wie sich der Huchen von der Regenbogenforelle unterscheidet. In der Prüfung wird gefragt, wie sich der Lachs von der Regenbogenforelle unterscheidet.
Und weil es im Netz relativ aussichtslos ist, an die kompletten aktuellen Prüfungsfragen zu kommen, habe ich mich hingesetzt und alles abgeschrieben. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass einige Leute die Fragen und Antworten lesen. Sollte eine falsch beantwortete Frage auffallen, wird man es hier lesen. |wavey:


----------



## mkraus81

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



snow schrieb:


> Hi zusammen. So nach vielen emails und herumfragen bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen es hier in der Umgebung zu machen. Fischerprüfung in anderen Bundesländern wird nur anerkannt wenn sich dort der Hauptwohnsitz befindet. Nu habe ich einen Verein gefunden,wo es reicht wenn ich 1-2 Mal vor Ort erscheine. Das sollte ich hinbekommen . Danke für eure Antworten und Bemühungen.
> 
> MfG snow


 
also so ganz richtig ist das nicht...
in Niedersachsen wird die Prüfung eines anderen Bundeslandes anerkannt, auch wenn man den Wohnsitz in Niedersachsen hat...
Ich selbst habe am 8.2. in Meck-Pomm meinen Prüfung gemacht und habe letzte Wochen meinen Fischereischein in Göttingen beantragt und bekommen..


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

ich glaube, man muß nur den wohnsitz in niedersachsen haben.


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

also, ich meine, um dann den fischereischein beantragen zu können


----------



## DonTonno

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Ja, das stimmt. Geregelt ist das ganze in §59 NdsFischG.


----------



## snow

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Naja ich denke um Komplikationen aus dem Weg zu gehen,sollte man den Schein in dem Bundesland machen wo man wohnt. Ich möchte angeln und mich nicht mit Bürokratenkram rumärgen 
Wird wohl überall nen Verein geben der da kulant ist. ich war jetzt 2 von 5 mal dort. Praxisprüfung schon durch(total einfach). 
Jetzt nur noch die 360Fragen n paar mal durchgehen und dann kann bei der Theorie auch nichts schief gehen.

MfG Snow


----------



## Steiner72

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo Angeln Freunde,

eine frage habe es noch nicht so genau geschnallt habe 2005 in Vlotho Nord-Rhein Westfalen meine Fichereiprüfung gemacht und bei dem Amt ein 5 Jahres-Fischereischein bekommen! 
Der ist abgelaufen und würde gerne jetzt hier in Niedersachsen wo ich wohne Braunschweig diesen Verlängern bzw. eine Lebenslagen erhalten ist das möglich? Wenn ja was kostet das und womit bin ich damit berechtigt zu Angeln? Habe mal versucht letztes Jahr über Angelshop Tageskarte zu bekommen für Vereinsgewässer die haben gesagt nein geht nur mit Sportfischerschein?HÄ? Verstehe den Unterschied nicht? Habe doch Prüfung als Sportfischer bzw. Fischereiprüfung gemacht, nur die Behörde stellt den Fischereischein aus und habe keinerlei Dokumente mehr von der Prüfung müsste ja den Bestandenden Prüfungsbeleg bei der Behörde für den Soprtfischer-Ausweis abgeben? Kann mir einer die Unterschiede erklären, und wie ich die hier in Niedersachsen benötigte Sportfischerbescheinigung erhalte???#d
Danke im Voraus.

Grüße
Steiner


----------



## carni68

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Moin,

wenn Du in Nds. Deine Prüfung gemacht hast, bekommst Du ein Sportfischerzeugnis (grün), das zum Angeln in Nds. ausreicht. Damit bekommst Du also in Nds. z.B. die Tageskarten. Für den Rest der Republik brauchst Du dann den Fischereischein (blau) vom Amt, den Du wohl auch aus NRW hast. Allerdings müssten Dir in Nds. auch mit diesem blauen Schein Tageskarten ausgestellt werden. Schnapp Dir Dein Prüfungszeugnis aus NRW, geh zur Gemeinde und lass Dir dort einen neuen und ubefristeten blauen Schein ausstellen.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig helfen.
Ach ja, der blaue Schein kostet 20 Euronen.


----------



## Steiner72

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



carni68 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn Du in Nds. Deine Prüfung gemacht hast, bekommst Du ein Sportfischerzeugnis (grün), das zum Angeln in Nds. ausreicht. Damit bekommst Du also in Nds. z.B. die Tageskarten. Für den Rest der Republik brauchst Du dann den Fischereischein (blau) vom Amt, den Du wohl auch aus NRW hast. Allerdings müssten Dir in Nds. auch mit diesem blauen Schein Tageskarten ausgestellt werden. Schnapp Dir Dein Prüfungszeugnis aus NRW, geh zur Gemeinde und lass Dir dort einen neuen und ubefristeten blauen Schein ausstellen.
> Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig helfen.
> Ach ja, der blaue Schein kostet 20 Euronen.


 

Danke für die Info nur mein Problem ist finde mein Prüfungszeugnis nicht mehr...habe schon den Verein Angeschrieben wo ich mein Schein gemacht habe mal sehen ob die noch Unterlagen haben!? Habe jetzt nur den blauen Fischereischein der Ende 2009 abgelaufen ist kann ich damit auch zum Ordnungsamt?

Gruß


----------



## carni68

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Das kann ich Dir nun leider nicht sagen. Am besten gehst Du da einfach mal hin und fragst. Vielleicht reicht denen das ja schon, wenn Du Deinen abgelaufenen Schein vorweisen kannst.


----------



## snow

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo zusammen. Wollte mal Rückmeldung geben ... habe gestern den 22.05.2010 die Fischerprüfung erfolgreich bestanden  heut war ich dann mit nem Freund an der Elbe auf Zander angeln. 3 schöne massige Zander. Mein Kumpel 1 und ich 2 ---heut gibts Fisch!!! Schöne Feiertage noch!


----------



## Champagnermädchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

WOW, fettes petri


----------



## Scorpion85

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hi,

muss man in Niedersachsen am Unterricht teilnehmen um bei der Prüfung zugelassen zu werden?
 Weil ich kann leider erst im März Prüfung machen, also im Februar sind die Unterrichtstage und da ich im Februar wohl ne Umschulung anfangen werde, weiß ich nicht ob ich es schaffen würde zum Unterricht zu kommen, weil Umschulung in Paderborn,wohnhaft in Holzminden.
Unterricht fängt wohl um 18Uhr an und da werde ich mit 100%iger sicherheit gerade einmal feierabend haben und noch ein Jahr möchte ich nicht warten um endlich mal den Schein zu machen, sitze so schon auf heißen Kohlen!

MfG
Chris#h


----------



## mkraus81

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Scorpion85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> muss man in Niedersachsen am Unterricht teilnehmen um bei der Prüfung zugelassen zu werden?
> Weil ich kann leider erst im März Prüfung machen, also im Februar sind die Unterrichtstage und da ich im Februar wohl ne Umschulung anfangen werde, weiß ich nicht ob ich es schaffen würde zum Unterricht zu kommen, weil Umschulung in Paderborn,wohnhaft in Holzminden.
> Unterricht fängt wohl um 18Uhr an und da werde ich mit 100%iger sicherheit gerade einmal feierabend haben und noch ein Jahr möchte ich nicht warten um endlich mal den Schein zu machen, sitze so schon auf heißen Kohlen!
> 
> MfG
> Chris#h


 
ich hatte auch keine Zeit und habe dann meinen Prüfung in Rostock bei Belle´s Angelschule gemacht (1 Wochenende), diese Prüfung wurde auch ohne Probleme in Niedersachsen (Göttingen) anerkannt...


----------



## Scorpion85

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



mkraus81 schrieb:


> ich hatte auch keine Zeit und habe dann meinen Prüfung in Rostock bei Belle´s Angelschule gemacht (1 Wochenende), diese Prüfung wurde auch ohne Probleme in Niedersachsen (Göttingen) anerkannt...




Hi,

danke für den Tip, aber habe mich schon in Göttingen beim Kurs angemeldet! Der geht zwar länger als ein Wochenende :q aber bis nach Rostock zu fahren hab ich keine Lust!#d

Danke nochmals :vik:

LG
Chris


----------



## carni68

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo,
Du brauchst anden Unterrichtsstunden nicht teilnehmen. Den Stoff kannst Du Dir auch selber beibringen.


----------



## derflip

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung mit dem Wochenlehrgang beim OSFC in Osnabrück gemacht?


----------



## BERND2000

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



mkraus81 schrieb:


> ich hatte auch keine Zeit und habe dann meinen Prüfung in Rostock bei Belle´s Angelschule gemacht (1 Wochenende), diese Prüfung wurde auch ohne Probleme in Niedersachsen (Göttingen) anerkannt...


 
Ich mag mich ja täuschen, muß die Prüfung nicht in dem Bundesland gemacht werden in dem man gemeldet ist ?
Hast wohl Glück gehabt, blickt aber auch keiner mehr so richtig durch.
Wird noch einmal richtig Ärger zwischen den Ländern geben.
Die Prüfungs Anforderungen und Lehrinhalte sind mittlerweile wie Fahrrad und LKW Führerschein.
Kann man in 16 Stunden wirklich Wissen vermitteln, ?
oder nur Fragen und ihre Beantwortung vortragen.

*Fehler: Nein muß Sie nicht, Wunschdenken!* Geändert am 20.11.10  Bernd selbst.


----------



## Scorpion85

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

So Part 1 die Praktische Prüfung habe ich am Samstag bestanden! :vik:

Nun noch die Theoretische :v


LG
Chris


----------



## Mr.Helitune

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Am 13.11. und 20.11. sind bei uns die Termine für die praktische Prüfung.
Das sind die die mir ernsthafte Sorgen machen, bei dem Casting ist (für mich) das treffen Glücksache!!!
Hat jemand einen oder auch mehr heiße Tipps für mich?

Grüße aus Osnabrück
T.


----------



## Hoscheck

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo,

Nimm deine Rute such dir ne Wiese und üben,üben,üben.

Dann klappt das schon.

Gruss


----------



## Mr.Helitune

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Das tue ich schon! Die Kollegen halten mich schon für ..... wenn ich in der Mittagspause "Angeln" gehe.
Weit- und Unterhandpendelwurf sind auch nicht das Problem, die anderen... au Backe! Man sagt aber auch, dabei ist noch (fast)  keiner Durchgefallen, mache ich mir vielleicht zu viele Gedanken?
Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.

T.


----------



## Hoscheck

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Ja mach dir nicht so viel gedanken dir reichen ja 30 von 100 Punkten.Wenn du dann den Unterhandwurf gut machst(10) und die anderen so lala dann kannst du den letzten ja noch aussuchen ,machst wieder den den du am besten kannst und dann sollte es doch keine Schwierigkeit sein 30 zu erreichen.
Die Scheibe ist doch größer als man so denkt.

VIEL GLÜCK!!!


----------



## Scorpion85

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Packste schon! Ich hatte auch schiss das ich durch rassel da, aber hab doch noch bestanden 

Also mach dir kein Kopf und lass die Sache einfach auf dich zu kommen 



LG
Chris


----------



## Tanchoplatinum

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

hallo

wo gibt es denn die nächste fischereiprüfung?  im raum hildesheim, alfeld.


danke schon mal an euch


----------



## bastian1982

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

@tancoplatinum ruf mal bei angelgeräte mücke in hildesheim an,habe neulich dort köder geholt und gelesesn das bald der neue lehrgang für den fischereischein beginnt!!!!
 0512133430


----------



## Michi1103

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Huhu,

ich wollte kurz Bescheid geben das ich heute meine Prüfung mit 60 Punkten bestanden habe  *freu*

Nun kann es endlich los gehen ;-)

Gruß Michi


----------



## Domi_Hunter

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

<iframe src="http://www.emp.de/download/banner/iframe/htmlbanner-pagedesign.html" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" width="468" height="60" border="0" frameborder="0" style="border:none;" scrolling="no"></iframe>


----------



## Mr.Helitune

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

So! Prüfung bestanden, Casting 46 und Theorie 60 Punkte, der Schein liegt vor mir. War alles ganz easy, man macht sich einfach zu viele Gedanken!


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg am Wasser


----------



## xXKaoSXx

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo, ich wollte mich auch mal Vorstellen. Ich habe Vorletzte Woche meine Prüfung bestanden, und ich kann den anderen "neuen" nur sagen, macht euch nicht verrückt ! Es ist einfacher als man Denkt.

Mfg Maik


----------



## ThomasD555

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo, 

hoffe habe hier den passenden Thread rausgesucht. Habe mich so eben hier im Forum angemeldet und gleich mal eine Frage an euch.
Weiß jemand, ob in Celle bzw. im Landkreis Celle jetzt im Frühjahr noch ein Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung stattfindet. 
Alles was ich bisher gefunden habe ist, das die meisten Vereine erst wieder im Herbst einen Lehrgang durchführen.

Über Tipps wäre ich dankbar.

Thomas


----------



## Criiistal

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Habe das gleiche Problem. Komme aus Stadthagen(Landkreis Schaumburg) und würde gerne ein Schein machen... doch was ich bis jetzt rausgefunden habe ist das diesen Mittwoch ein Kurs startet in der nähe von Neustadt, dass ist natürlich zu weit. Kennt jemand etwas in der nähe ovn Stadthagen wo man ein Schein in der nächsten zeit machen könnte.


----------



## Anglerin in spe

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Ja, das würd mich auch interessieren.. Auch wenn ich in NRW wohne... Ich würd schon ein paar km auf mich nehmen für die Prüfung, nur für den Kurs ist das so ne Sache, da ich 3-Schichten mache


----------



## ThomasD555

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Seit letzter Woche Samstag läuft beim Fischereiverin Celle ein neuer Lehrgang. Bin dabei ( :m )und hoffe das ich die Prüfung schaffe.


----------



## Pipe33

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo an alle!

Ich bin vor einem Monat nach NDS gezogen (Vechelde, Kreis Peine)
Ich möchte noch dieses Jahr den Fischerschein machen. Bis jetzt habe ich herausgefunden, dass ich den Vorbereitungslehrgang nur in Braunschweig machen kann. Leider passt es mir zeitlich überhaupt nicht, da die Theoriestunden mitten in der Woche liegen, und dann noch um 17:30 oder 18:00 Uhr anfangen. Ich arbeite aber bis 18:30.... Meine Frage ist, ob jemand eine andere Möglichkeit kennt.


----------



## LIFEKID

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo,

bin soweit von meiner Tochter bearbeitet worden nun doch endlich die Prüfung zu machen um nicht immer als Gast oder im Forellenpuff zu angeln.

Bei meiner bisherigen suche stoße ich immer wieder auf diese ominösen Prüfungsvorbereitungslehrgang.

Auf der Seite vom Landesverband steht das "In der Regel" 30 Unterrichtsstunden in Theorie und ausreichend Ausbildungsstunden in Praxis Vorraussetzung für Teilnahme an der Prüfung sind.

"In der Regel" heißt ja das diese nicht absolut zwingend erforderlich sind. Sonst würde es ja auch so geschrieben stehen....

Sehe ich das richtig oder wird man doch genötigt diese "Kurse" zu besuchen?

Desweiteren finde ich bisher nur Prüfungstermine ab September. Wann und wo kann ich die denn früher ablegen? In vier Wochen oder so?

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Grüße

Mike

P.S.:Befinde mich in Südniedersachsen Raum Göttingen


----------



## LIFEKID

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

So,

ich hab nun einfach mal beim LANDESFISCHEREIVERBAND NIEDERSACHSEN e.V. angerufen und direkt gefragt wie es sich mit den Prüfungsvorbereitungskursen so verhält.

Ich habe die klare Aussage erhalten das es rein vom Gesetzgeber her nicht verpflichtend ist!

Der zweite Satz von dem Herrn war aber auch gleich dass es in dem ermessen des Prüfers liegt ob er die Prüfung abnimmt wenn man den Vorbereitungskurs nicht gemacht hat....

Also kommt es letztlich darauf an wie man sich vor dem Prüfer verkauft.....

Ich starte in den nächsten Tagen einfach mal die Probe und suche einen Prüfungstermin in der Region. Mal schauen was der Prüfer sagt....

Grüße

Mike


----------



## Fischotte

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

letzten Mittwoch (09.11.2011) Wurfprüfung
und Sonnabend (12.11.2011) theoretische Prüfung gehabt und beide bestanden!

war alles recht einfach!


----------



## MDieken

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Moin,
zwar schon länger her, trotzdem schreibe ich es nochmal:

Am 26.11.11 die Praktische Prüfung mit 60/100 Punkten bestanden

                                        &

Am 10.12.11 die Theoretische Prüfung mit 57/60 Punkten bestanden

Nun kann das Anglen für mich endlich losgehen!!!

Petri Heil

    &

Guten Rutsch

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Nerospeed

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo Leute,

Ich fange nächste Woche mit einem Freund und meinen Neffen (13) mit den Vorbereitungskurs an. Ich Angel schon lange, nicht regelmäßig aber ein paar mal im Jahr schon. ( Kitesurfen gehört auch noch zu den Hobbys, also muss man die freie Zeit aufteilen) , Naja aber ich könnte die Fragen in einer Online Prüfungssimulation gut beantworten. 45/50 im Durchschnitt.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Fragen hier und da sehr "schwer" sind. Ich mache mir da sorgen, ob es für einen dreizehn Jährigen nicht zu schwer ist von 60 Fragen 85% richtig zu beantworten. Gerade weil er vor einem Jahr gerade angefangen hat zu Angeln.
Ist es für die Jungen Leute gut schaffbar, natürlich mit der Portion Lernen, neben der Schule? 

Gruß


----------



## Gondoschir

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Wenn man sich lange genug mit den Fragen beschäftigt, wird man die meisten schon bald auswendig kennen. Bei anderen Fragen kann man sich Eselsbrücken schmieden. Ein Beispiel:



> *Bei welcher aufgeführten Fischart sind die Bauchflossen brustständig?* Bei den Hechten
> Bei den Barschen Bei den Cypriniden



Hier merkt man sich einfach die 3 "B"
Bauchflossen -> Brustständig -> Barsch

Wenn man sich in den Pausen mit anderen Teilnehmern unterhält und man äußert, dass man sich bestimmte Fragen nicht merken kann, werden sie auch sagen, wie sie sich diese Fragen merken. Ist also alles halb so wild.


----------



## BountyHunter81

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Nerospeed schrieb:


> Ist es für die Jungen Leute gut schaffbar, natürlich mit der Portion Lernen, neben der Schule?
> 
> 
> Gruß



Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Hab im selben Alter meine Prüfung  in Niedersachsen abgelegt. Und es waren eher die Erwachsenen, 30 J. und älter, die  Probleme hatten sich das zu merken.
Bei uns ist keiner von den Kindern und Jugendlichen durchgefallen. 
Wenn man sich nur ein wenig bemüht und regelmässig die Unterlagen wälzt, kommt man da problemlos durch.


----------



## Scorpion85

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Nerospeed schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Fragen hier und da sehr "schwer" sind. Ich mache mir da sorgen, ob es für einen dreizehn Jährigen nicht zu schwer ist von 60 Fragen 85% richtig zu beantworten. Gerade weil er vor einem Jahr gerade angefangen hat zu Angeln.
> Ist es für die Jungen Leute gut schaffbar, natürlich mit der Portion Lernen, neben der Schule?
> 
> Gruß



Mach dir keine Sorgen, hatte im Kurs im November 2010 auch ne Menge Jugendliche in dem alter, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist einer von xxx durchgefallen!  Nen bissl auf fangplatz.de üben und alles sieht gut aus, hab ich auch so gemacht (ok bin auch schon 13 jahre älter als 13 |bigeyes aber heißt ja nix^^).

Also macht euer Ding, damit ihr bald am Wasser stehen könnt! 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## HeiBu

*Küstengewässer in Niedersachsen - Frei ohne Fischereischein ?*

*Hallo, ich möchte gern an der Elbe angeln. Nun habe ich mir das NDS-Fischeigesetz angesehen. Dort wird die Elbe unterhalb von HH zum Küstengewässer erklärt. Laut § 16(1) „In den Küstengewässern ist der Fisch- und Krebsfang frei“*

*Im Zusammenhang mit:*

* § 57 (1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft ( §§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt, hat einen Fischereischein oder einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen.*

*Ich verstehe das nun so, dass man in NDS in Küstengewässern laut Fischereigesetz ohne Erlaubnisschein angeln kann, und auch keinen Fischhereinschein benötigt, weil man ja auch „oder den Personalausweis“ vorlegen kann.*



*Sehe ich das richtig, oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden ?*


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

ist richtig und per gesetz bräuchtest du in nds überhaupt keinen fischereischein.
nur in den "nichtfreien" gewässern verlangen die eigentümer/vereine/pächter mindestens die sportfischerprüfung.
die sportfischerprüfung oder eben der fischereischein ist eine  auflage vieler besitzer/pächter/vereine um einen erlaubnisschein zu bekommen.

antonio


----------



## Dorschbremse

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte! #6


----------



## HeiBu

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo, danke für die Antworten und die Erläuterungen.
Frohes Fest !
HeiBu


----------



## michi1984

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo,

nächsten Monat geht es los *bibber* hat einer die Aktuellen Fragen für NDS? Please PN


----------



## Nick Altena

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

hallo allen,
Mein erste Frage hier...
Sorry für mein schlecht geschriebene Deutsch , keine Lektion in Deutsch gehabt , aber ich versuche...

So Ich bin neu hier und habe eine Frage.
Ich lese viel hier, aber ich verstehe nicht ganz alles als  Käsekopf / Hollander 

Das/die Fischerprüfung must jeden das haben ?

Auch Ausländer wann wir in einem Fluss wie zbs. die Lenne ein Wochenende  Fliegenfischen wollen ?

Aber mein Deutsch is nicht gut und es reicht nicht für so ein Fischerprüfung  , mein Swiegersohn kann gar kein Deutsch ...

Wir wollen nächstes Jahr (2013) gerne in Deutschland regelmäßig ein Wochenende nur mit der Fliegenrute auf Forelle und so im fließenden Wasser, also nicht in eine Fischteich Zucht.
(Zum Beispiel an die Lenne bei die platz Altena ... gleich wie meine name ,da gibt es nog ein schloss ich glaube von mein über über Grossvater  )
Oder jedem anderen Ort die schön ist.

Das Fliegenfischen auf forel in fließenden Wasser kann tatsächlich nicht in der Niederlanden.

Die Reise ist kein problem , aber durch die Arbeit kann das nur für eine Wochenende.
Wir wollen dan auch ein bisschen nahe der Grenze Deutschland/Niederlande.
Maximal 3 stunde auto-fahrt von die grenze (Arnhem/Arnheim), wir fahren bereits 2 stunde vor wir an der Grenzen sind...

Ich kenne auch nicht alle (anderen) teile von Deutschland , wo Niedersachsen beginnt oder endet , oder das wir zu einem völlig anderen Teil gehen müssen...
Wir fishen nur catch and release und nur mit der Fliegenrute , laufend aber auch manchmal aus einem Bellyboot.

Was sollten wir darfur an Genehmigungen haben und tun ?

Kann jemand das (in einfach sprache) erklären ?

Wir leben beide in Holland (Giethoorn und Rotterdam) und nach Deutschland mit ein auto dauert Stunden so auf eine Schule gehen ist keine option für uns....

Natürlich haben wir die (Ländlichen) Genehmigung von Holland und sind Mitglied von verschiedenen fisch Verbände , wir fischen beide schon lange (er ist 22 und ich bin 53) und legal.
Aber die Genehmigung kauft mann hier, dar ist keine schule vor die Ausbildung erfordelich.
Das wird in Deutsland nicht gültig sein ?

Noch einmal meine Entschuldigung für fehler und Danke fur alle Hilfe

Nick Altena


----------



## Sven 1978

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

moin dorschjäger
einen bundesfischereischein gibt es nicht,er heißt einfach nur fischereischein und ist in ganz deutschland gültig.das ist unsere bürokratie in deutschland und ist verwirrend.da er aber in ganz deutschland auf lebenszeit gültig ist nenne ich ihn auch bundesfischereischein.du musst natürlich zusätzlich an dem gewässer wo du angeln willst dir eine angelkarte kaufen!und die jeweiligen fischereigesetze einhalten!fakto wäre es nicht schlecht wenn man sich vorher im jeweiligen bundesland schlau macht was für gesetzte sie haben,weil die von bundesland zu bundesland verschieden sind!

hoffe das ich dir was helfen konnte und petri-heil!!!


----------



## Sven 1978

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

moin nick altena,
in deinen fragen kann ich dir jetzt nicht weiterhelfen,wollte dir nur sagen 
das dein  deutsch richtig gut ist (für ein holländer)ich wohne fast an der grenze aber mehr im norden davon.ich bin fisher auf fishtrawler bei uns in deutschland(neuharlingersiel ostfriesland)unser platt kommt eurer sprache ziehmlich nah!
grüsse,sven


----------



## Slipknot1

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hey Leute, 2001 habe ich in Oldenburg mein Fischerprüfung abgelegt und bestanden. Habe dann gar nicht mehr geangelt , bzw brauchte den erstmal nicht. Nun frage ich mich wofür ist denn der grüne Schein? "Fischerprüfungs Ausweis"?
Den blauen gab es auch dabei, den benötige ich ja um überall angeln zu dürfen


----------



## wobbler68

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo

Schau mal da nach 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266642


Der grüne Schein ist deine Sportfischer Prüfung.
Hier bei mir in der Gegend( Weserbergland Nds.) ist es so, das man ohne die  Sportfischer Prüfung(grün) und dem Fischereischein(blau mit Lichtbild)fast keine Erlaubnisscheine mehr bekommt.|bigeyes

Einigen reicht der blaue ,die Gewässer, kann man aber an einer Hand abzählen.


Auch ist hier im Verein die Sportfischer Prüfung Pflicht ,ohne nehmen die dich nicht auf.Selbst Vereinsmitglieder die schon Jahrzehnte im Verein waren,mussten vor einigen Jahren ihre Sportfischer Prüfung nachholen.:q#6


Mfg
Alex


----------



## Hann. Münden

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Am 22.10.2013 ist theoret. Prüfung in Göttingen( Göttinger Sportangel-Club). 
Jemand von den Anwesenden/Mitlesenden dabei ?

Nachtrag:
*Info für Newbies für die nächsten niedersächs. Prüfungen ab 2013/2014:*
Die Prüfung besteht ab nun, nicht wie früher aus 2, sondern aus 3 Prüfungsteilen.

1. Praktische Wurfprüfung: 5x2 Würfe mit mind. 30 Punkte. Wenn man beim ersten Mal scheitert, hat man nur noch eine 2. Chance(5x2 Würfe). Falls dies dann nicht klappt, ist man durchgefallen ! Es wird aber durch den einen oder anderen Vereinsprüfer, ein Auge(inkl. Hühneraugen) zugedrückt. Bei manchen nicht !

2. *Neuer Prüfungsteil* - Praktische Prüfung 2 / Rutenzusammenstellung
1x eine Rute zusammenstellen. Vorgabe geben die Vereinsbetreuer. Auch hier wird mal nen Auge zugedrückt. Knotenkunde,Bauteilkunde...

3. Theorie 6x10 Prüfungsfragen (45 richtige Antworten sind Minimum und mind. 6 Richtige pro Themengebiet)
*Neu* - Anhand von Fischbildern muss die Fischart bestimmt werden.

Und hier kommt die Krux @ Niedersachsen (betr. Göttinger Sport-Angelclub http://www.angelverein-goettingen.de/ ).
Im Gegensatz zum liberalen Bayern(frühzeitige Onlineverfügbarkeit) oder anderen niedersächs. Angelvereinen, erhält man hier den offiziellen Frage-Antwortenkatalog(360 Fragen) *neuerdings/aktuell* *erst 5 Tage vorher, mit den richtigen Antworten, die erst am letzten Unterrichtstag durchgegangen werden.* Für den ein oder anderen Auswendiglerner mit berufl. Background, sicherlich suboptimal. Deswegen schaut, ob es im Landkreis Göttingen noch andere Vereine gibt, mit liberalerem Handling ! z.B. Hann. Münden... http://www.net-shirts.de/content/fischfreunde/Anmeldungsformular_zur_Fischerpruefung.pdf


Nachtrag 2:
Die 60 Fragen die von 360 Fragen (Prüfung 2013/14) vorkommen werden, die man ca. 1 Woche vor der Prüfung als Übungsheftchen vom Fischereiverband bekommt, unterscheiden sich kaum von den Fragen (Prüfung2010) von Starlackierer.de bzw Fangplatz.de . Es sind vielleicht 10 Fragen , die neu dazu gekommen sind. Ansonsten sind ein paar Fragen nur etwas anders gestellt.

Das Buch von Edmund Rehbronn(Handbuch für den Angelfischer) kann man sich sparen !
Auch wenn das Angelladenbesitzer empfehlen  .

Üben via http://www.starlackierer.de/fischerpruefung/fischerpruefung.htm , http://www.fangplatz.de/angeln/serv...nen-niedersachsen/pruefung-niedersachsen.html und abschließend mit dem Übungsheftchen vom Fischereiverband mit allen vorkommenden Fragen, reicht für jeden aus !


----------



## Locke'

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

gibts es eine Seite wo alle Termine stehen?

Locke


----------



## Müslibob

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Edith: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## xPuni

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo

Kann mir einer sagen ob bald eine Fischerprüfung im Landkreis Uelzen Lüneburg statt findet?


----------



## Angler@Rouven

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Ich hätte mal ne frage,

ich würde auch langsam gerne mal meinen angelschein machen, bloß im moment habe ich nicht die zeit da jeden samstag für ins angelheim zu gehen.

Kann man den irgendwie online machen? oder ein crashkurs wo man nur die prüfung machen muss?

Lernen undsowas würde ich natürlich zuhausem, und ich müsste ihn in Niedersachsen machen.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Knoll

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist schon ein paar Jahre her, gab es keine Anwesenheitspflicht. Man meldet sich an, bekommt die Unterlagen (zum Lernen) und kann dann zur Prüfung erscheinen.

Aber ob das heute noch so möglich ist und ob da die einzelnen Vereine/Veranstalter das unterschiedlich handhaben ist eine andere Frage. Ich würde dir raten, dort wo du ihn machen könntest, einfach mal mit dem Veranstalter/Lehrer zu sprechen.


----------



## Cynastorix

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Ist es in Niedersachsen nicht auch möglich die Prüfung in einem anderen Bundesland zu machen? Falls ja könntest du einfach nach Brandenburg fahren und deine Prüfung dort ablegen. Es gibt dort keine Lehrgangspflicht und jeder kann seine Prüfung dort machen.
Schau mal hier.


----------



## Dennis Knoll

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Cynastorix schrieb:


> Ist es in Niedersachsen nicht auch möglich die Prüfung in einem anderen Bundesland zu machen?


Die Prüfung muss schon im eigenen Bundesland gemacht werden.


----------



## meisteruli

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Die Prüfung muss schon im eigenen Bundesland gemacht werden.



Das stimmt so nicht. Ich mache meine in Niedersachsen aber wohne in Thüringen. Es gibt keine probleme bei der sache

mfg

Michael


----------



## Hann. Münden

*Angelvervot an wasserbaulichen Anlagen - Prüfungsfrage Niedersächs. Fischerprüfung*

Hallo,

für einen aktuellen Fall bräuchte ich folgende Info:

Betr. Angelvervot an/auf wasserbaulichen Anlagen - gibt es dafür eine direkte oder indirekte Prüfungsfrage in der Niedersächs. Fischerprüfung ?

Danke |wavey:


----------



## gixxer

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist schon ein paar Jahre her, gab es keine Anwesenheitspflicht. Man meldet sich an, bekommt die Unterlagen (zum Lernen) und kann dann zur Prüfung erscheinen.
> 
> Aber ob das heute noch so möglich ist und ob da die einzelnen Vereine/Veranstalter das unterschiedlich handhaben ist eine andere Frage. Ich würde dir raten, dort wo du ihn machen könntest, einfach mal mit dem Veranstalter/Lehrer zu sprechen.


Jo geht. Anmelden bezahlen, du bekommst die Termine und gut.Haben bei unserem Lehrgang auch einige gemacht. Und ?? durchgefallen.#d


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Es macht schon Sinn bei einigen Unterrichtsstunden anwesend zu sein.
Besonders bei der Gerätekunde, da kann man sich mit dem Gerät vertraut machen, welches in der praktischen Prüfung vorliegt.


----------



## stievy69

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Also in Niedersachsen ist es möglich die Prüfung ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang zu absolvieren. Dazu muß man allerdings nach Oldenburg. Erkundigt euch bei den Angelvereinen in euerer Gegend.
Generell ist es absolut sinnvoll den Vorbereitungskurs zu besuchen. Da werden sehr viele Dinge besprochen, die auch für die Zeit nach der Prüfung wichtig sind.


----------



## BERND2000

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



stievy69 schrieb:


> Also in Niedersachsen ist es möglich die Prüfung ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang zu absolvieren. Dazu muß man allerdings nach Oldenburg. Erkundigt euch bei den Angelvereinen in euerer Gegend.
> Generell ist es absolut sinnvoll den Vorbereitungskurs zu besuchen. Da werden sehr viele Dinge besprochen, die auch für die Zeit nach der Prüfung wichtig sind.


Den roten Teil bitte vergessen.;+
 #6


----------



## pensiveface

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir die letzten Beiträge durchgelesen und erfahren, dass es möglich ist die Fischerprüfung online zu machen. Soweit ich verstanden habe, bereitet man sich selbstständig mit den Prüfungsmaterialien vor und kann dann an einem bestimmten Tag eine Art Onlineklausur am Rechner ,,schreiben". Ist das soweit richtig?
Ich bin erst kürzlich nach Niedersachsen gezogen und leider habe ich aus beruflichen und privaten Gründen kaum Zeit die Vorbereitungslehrgänge zu besuchen. Ich habe mein ganzes Leben in Bremen gewohnt und da darf man mit dem "Stockrutenschein" an der Weser angeln, weswegen ich bisher keine Fischerprüfung absolviert habe. Leider hat dieser in Niedersachsen keine Gültigkeit, weswegen ich jetzt die Fischerprüfung absolvieren muss. Wie muss ich also vorgehen, wenn ich mich schnellstmöglich zur Prüfung anmelden und diese auch bestehe will?
Melde ich mich bei einem Verein in der Nähe und die sagen mir, welches Material ich mir besorgen kann?
Wo kann man die Prüfungstermine einsehen?
Ist die Prüfung in der Regel schaffbar, wenn man keinen Vorbereitungskurs besucht hat? Laut der Aussage eines Users scheint das zumindest nicht so einfach.

Vielen Dank


----------



## 50er-Jäger

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*



pensiveface schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mir die letzten Beiträge durchgelesen und erfahren, dass es möglich ist die Fischerprüfung online zu machen. Soweit ich verstanden habe, bereitet man sich selbstständig mit den Prüfungsmaterialien vor und kann dann an einem bestimmten Tag eine Art Onlineklausur am Rechner ,,schreiben". Ist das soweit richtig?
> Ich bin erst kürzlich nach Niedersachsen gezogen und leider habe ich aus beruflichen und privaten Gründen kaum Zeit die Vorbereitungslehrgänge zu besuchen. Ich habe mein ganzes Leben in Bremen gewohnt und da darf man mit dem "Stockrutenschein" an der Weser angeln, weswegen ich bisher keine Fischerprüfung absolviert habe. Leider hat dieser in Niedersachsen keine Gültigkeit, weswegen ich jetzt die Fischerprüfung absolvieren muss. Wie muss ich also vorgehen, wenn ich mich schnellstmöglich zur Prüfung anmelden und diese auch bestehe will?
> Melde ich mich bei einem Verein in der Nähe und die sagen mir, welches Material ich mir besorgen kann?
> Wo kann man die Prüfungstermine einsehen?
> Ist die Prüfung in der Regel schaffbar, wenn man keinen Vorbereitungskurs besucht hat? Laut der Aussage eines Users scheint das zumindest nicht so einfach.
> 
> Vielen Dank


 

Soweit ich das hier kenne, keine Onlineprüfung. Lehrgang muss nicht sein, Prüfungsanmeldung über irgendeinen Verein fertig.


----------



## BERND2000

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Von online habe ich nichts gelesen.|kopfkrat
Da wirst Du dich wohl selbst hinbewegen müssen.

Selbst die Prüfer müssen da immer noch selbst erscheinen.

Man kann die Prüfung ohne Lehrgang machen, wobei das dann wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis sich wieder etwas ändert.
Ich finde es derzeit etwas lächerlich, wie leicht man sie mit Auswendiglernen schaffen kann.
Das doofe Werfen, hat da früher halt dem Ganzen erst Sinn gegeben.

Wer wirklich was drauf hatte, weil er schon Angeln konnte, hat auch das mal eben erledigt.
Das waren dann nicht selten Angler aus Polen, Russ, Bremen oder der DDR die schon seit Jahrzehnten angelten, oder welche die Ihren Schein mal verbummelt hatten und so einfach zu einem neuen Prüfungsausweis kamen.
Nicht immer ist es ja so leicht möglich Ersatz zu bekommen.

Mit recht, brauchte der dann keinen Lehrgang besuchen.
Der Rest brauchte den Lehrgang, so wie die Vereine Angler mit Grundwissen benötigen.

Mal ehrlich, so eine Geräteprüfung ist doch reine Auslegungssache.

Schreib mal wo Du genau eine Prüfung suchst, vielleicht kann ich helfen.


----------



## pensiveface

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Hallo,

ich habe mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt, aber ihr habt mich richtig verstanden. Da ich seit meinem vierten Lebensjahr regelmäßig angle, wären diverse Montagen oder das Auswerfen im Rahmen einer Prüfung kein Problem für mich. Den waidgerechten Umgang mit Fischen habe ich von meinem Vater und von meinem Opa gelernt und genau das ist meine Motivation den Schein zu machen: Ich will den Kindern in meiner Familie meine Erfahrungen weitergeben und das ist mir momentan nur möglich, wenn ich  eine Fischerprüfung mache und Mitglied in einem Verein werde. Bernd, danke für deine Hilfe. 
Ich könnte die Prüfung in Braunschweig oder auch in Oldenburg absolvieren.


----------



## BERND2000

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Vielleicht solltest Du dich in der Nähe deines Wohnortes umsehen, die werden kaum wegen Dier eine extra Prüfung ansetzen.
 Die meisten Ausrichter machen das halt nur 1-2 mal im Jahr.


----------



## pensiveface

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

ja, wahrscheinlich wäre es das Sinnigste. Die Ausrichter sind aber Vereine, oder?


----------



## BERND2000

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Ja, das läuft über die Vereine.
 Ausrichter ist aber der L.V
 Also braucht es einen Verein mit Ausbilder, einen Prüfer vom L.V und den Bezirksleiter des Vereins.

 So auf die schnelle in Braunschweig sind sie gerade fertig.
 Für OL finde ich nur http://www.sportfischerverein-olden...ion=com_content&view=article&id=52&Itemid=127


----------



## Tweak

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

https://www.fishing-king.de/niedersachsen-angelschein-machen/


----------



## meikeolsn

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Ich finde es auch ehrlich gesagt deutlich besser mit einem Prüfer und Ausbilder den Angelschein zu machen. Während der Lehrgänge hatte ich viele Fragen und ich dachte zuerst, dass ich gut bescheid weiß - fehlgeschlagen. Also ich würde es immer wieder so machen


----------



## TMC

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Niedersachsen*

Howdy,


ich hatte auch erst Bedenken bei Fishing-King. Hatte aber zeitlich keine andere Wahl und es dann auch einfach mal riskiert. Letztendlich war es für mich eine super Lösung. Und Fakt ist auch, dass ich viele Angler getroffen habe, die es klassisch gemacht haben und die weniger Wissen haben als ich und praktisch auch schlechter sind. Es ist eben hauptsächlich der Angler entscheident, wie motiviert und engagiert er ist. Einfach learning by doing, bei erfahreneren Leuten nachfragen und sich was zeigen lassen, Fachbücher lesen. 



Der Weg zum Schein sollte gewissenhaft gemacht werden, aber das wirkliche Lernen kommt meiner Meinung nach sowiso erst danach. Also ist es egal ob mans klassisch macht oder mit Fishing-King.


LG


----------

